# Greetings from Malaysia!



## Endah

Hi there,

I have a five acre melon farm in Morib, Malaysia. I just bought 3 boxes of bees to start as a hobby. I have no knowledge on bee keeping, except information I have read on the internet so far.

Good day to all.

Endah


----------



## KQ6AR

Hi Endah,
Welcome, There is a lot of good information for you here.
Maybe you can find Malaysian beekeeper to talk to.

Have Fun,


----------



## msduras

Welcome Endah!! I am a Newbee as well! This forum is excellent.....there are excellent beekeepers and information on this site....


----------



## Ty Ngiam

HI Endah,
I am also from Malaysia. Looking for bees for my strawberry project here. Can you let me know where to buy bees in Malaysia? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Welcome to Beesource!

You may wish to try sending a PM (private message) to other beekeepers from Malaysia that are Beesource members. One of them may be of assistance in helping you source bees. There are 8 Beesource members located in Malaysia. You can do your search here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/memberlist.php?do=search


----------



## Lazer128

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Endah!


----------



## Endah

Ty Ngiam said:


> HI Endah,
> I am also from Malaysia. Looking for bees for my strawberry project here. Can you let me know where to buy bees in Malaysia? Thanks in advance.


Hello,

You can get it from a bee farm in Malacca. They are not cheap, a producing box is RM1,800. The place is located at Bkt Katil. Contact is Mr Ong 013-6267591.

Have fun!

Endah


----------



## Ty Ngiam

Endah said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can get it from a bee farm in Malacca. They are not cheap, a producing box is RM1,800. The place is located at Bkt Katil. Contact is Mr Ong 013-6267591.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Endah


Terima Kasih Endah for your quick reply. The information will proved to be most helpful. Thanks to all the people here for the warm greetings and suggestions.


----------



## Madusik

Hi Endah. i am a local bee keeping from Kedah. Currently we 2 type of bees. Apis Mellifera and Apis Trigonas. You can check it out at www.madusik.net


----------



## pierre

Hello,
Beekeeper in Belgium with my wife, we have a project to visit beekeepers over the world. By visiting beekeepers in different country we would like to share different experiences with beekeepers, taste different honeys.
We will be in visit in Malaysia in July and I would like to visit some beekeepers. If some of you are interested to share with Belgian beekeepers, don't hesitate to contact me.

Pierre & Katia


----------



## samw

pierre said:


> Hello,
> Beekeeper in Belgium with my wife, we have a project to visit beekeepers over the world. By visiting beekeepers in different country we would like to share different experiences with beekeepers, taste different honeys.
> We will be in visit in Malaysia in July and I would like to visit some beekeepers. If some of you are interested to share with Belgian beekeepers, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Pierre & Katia


Hi Pierre,

Do you have a website? It will be very interesting to learn from you and to see how others in the world keep their bees.

Sam


----------



## pierre

samw said:


> Hi Pierre,
> 
> Do you have a website? It will be very interesting to learn from you and to see how others in the world keep their bees.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam,

I have not yet a website but I just followed a training to create one. So in a few weeks it should be there. I will keep you posted. By the way from where are you ?
I planned to visit beekeeper over the world during my futur travel. So if you are somewhere where I could passed, it will be a great pleasure to met you.

KR, 

Pierre


----------



## samw

pierre said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I have not yet a website but I just followed a training to create one. So in a few weeks it should be there. I will keep you posted. By the way from where are you ?
> I planned to visit beekeeper over the world during my futur travel. So if you are somewhere where I could passed, it will be a great pleasure to met you.
> 
> KR,
> 
> Pierre


Hi Peirre,

I am in UK. I am a newbie to beekeeping, currently attending a practical beekeeping training. I am keen to visit bee farms in China and Spain in future. Since they are the key honey exporters in the world, there must be a lot that I can learn from them. How about you? Where do you have in mind for your future bee farm visit after Malaysia?

Sam


----------



## samw

Endah said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a five acre melon farm in Morib, Malaysia. I just bought 3 boxes of bees to start as a hobby. I have no knowledge on bee keeping, except information I have read on the internet so far.
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> Endah



Hi Endah,

How is your beekeeping hobby? do you have pictures of your beehives and bees to show? 

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## pierre

samw said:


> Hi Peirre,
> 
> I am in UK. I am a newbie to beekeeping, currently attending a practical beekeeping training. I am keen to visit bee farms in China and Spain in future. Since they are the key honey exporters in the world, there must be a lot that I can learn from them. How about you? Where do you have in mind for your future bee farm visit after Malaysia?
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, after Malaysia, I have contact in Bali. We are also new in beekeeping. It is why visit to other can help a lot.


----------



## samw

pierre said:


> Hi Sam, after Malaysia, I have contact in Bali. We are also new in beekeeping. It is why visit to other can help a lot.


What types of beehive do you use in Belgium? In UK we generally use the traditional wooden ones. We call it "national hives", it is square in size, people usually stack 2 brood boxes at the bottom, 3 supers in the middle and lastly a flat roof box on top. Have you seen anyone use polystyrene Langstroth or the plastic Beehaus hive? They both seem to be quite easy to maintain.


----------



## eric003

pierre said:


> Hi Sam, after Malaysia, I have contact in Bali. We are also new in beekeeping. It is why visit to other can help a lot.


Hey Pierre, can you send me your contact for Bali. i m also going there in 2 weeks and i would love to meet beekeeper there.

thanks


----------



## Charles Tan

Hi Ngiam,

have you managed to get the bee package? I have already got a hive but am still looking for a bee package with queen and entire colony to put into my hive.
Please advise me where I can get it, if you have any contact.

Please PM me at my email: [email protected]

Best regards,
Charles Tan


----------



## Charles Tan

Hi Eric,

Are you from Malaysia too?
I have already got a hive but am still desperately looking for a bee package with queen and entire colony to put into my hive.
Please help advise me where I can get it? if you have any contact.

Please PM me at my email: [email protected]

Best regards,
Charles Tan


----------



## athean

Hello Malaysian beekeepers,

I live in KL and I have a swarm of bees in my mango tree. Would any of you like to collect them for free?

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## heaflaw

Welcome


----------



## billionnz

hello,

have you get the bee package in malaysia yet?
i looking got a bee package,can u advise me where i can get it?

thanks
K K


----------



## athean

billionnz said:


> hello,
> 
> have you get the bee package in malaysia yet?
> i looking got a bee package,can u advise me where i can get it?
> 
> thanks
> K K


Hi K K,

I wasn't looking for a bee package, I was asking whether anyone was interested in collecting resting bees from my mango tree in KL at that time. They migrated elsewhere after about a month.
If you're looking for a bee package, there are many beekeepers in the Klang Valley, especially in Langat and other surrounding areas where there are fruit farms. Similarly in other parts of the country. Some sell beekeeping packages and even training and support for new beekeepers. Just Google search "beekeepers malaysia" and you'll find them.

Regards,
athean


----------

